# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل: قائمة المخطوطات العربية في مكتبة تشستر بيتي للشاملة

## تامر الجبالي

وهي قائمة مختصرة

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## سيدي الفقيه

الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد . جزاك الله خيراً . ونفع بك

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

عقد الفرائد وكنز الفوائد [ مجهول المؤلف ] 4030 كيف السبيل لهذا الكتاب ؟ أحسن الله إليكم

----------

